# Be Strong!



## formula1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope this speaks to you as it does me!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2011)

It has a great lesson in it.
Thanks.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm passing this one on...

thanks Eddie


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------

